# Comparación de tres medidores de capacidad



## trifoncar (Nov 29, 2013)

Hola compañeros del foro,

En los últimos días he estado trabajando en varios proyectos simultáneamente, un frecuencímetro con prescaler, un capacimetro/inductómetro, un segundo capacímetro, etc.

Una de mis principales obsesiones es la precisión y aquí estoy en proyectos electrónicos donde intento medir la capacidad de los condensadores. Anteriormente, cuando descubrí que en un condensador además de tener en cuenta su capacidad era muy conveniente tener en cuenta su grado de deterioro, también construí un medidor de ESR. Si ya era difícil conocer la capacidad de un condensador además había que conocer su ESR!!

Últimamente he construido tres medidores de capacidad y me preguntaba cual de ellos era más fiable. Cuando uno tiene únicamente uno …. es todo una dicha (p.ej. 4.767 nF); cuando uno se hace con un segundo medidor, la cosa se complica (4.767 ó 4.589 nF?) ; y si uno consigue un tercero ….. la incertidumbre es total (4.767, 4.589 ó 4.660 nF?). Esto me recuerda a lo de "un médico cura, dos dudan y tres ... ¡muerte segura!". Es una broma.

Gracias a dios, la cantidad exacta no es tan determinante como un número en la lotería y aquí, una emisora o un receptor sintoniza más o menos igual con un cuarto dígito arriba o abajo¸ pero siempre queda la duda de cual es la cifra aproximada.

Como he comentado anteriormente, he montado tres medidores de la capacidad. Dos dedicados y otro medidor de L/C. Desde que acabé de montar el último me tentó el compararlos pero a pesar de todo, siempre planeaba por encima la idea de cómo iba a decidir cual era el más fiable, ya que puedo tener tres medidas sobre el mismo componente pero …. ¿cuál es la correcta? o mejor dicho ¿cuál es la menos errónea?

Si yo tuviese un capacímetro de 6.000 € muy probablemente no me hubiese embarcado en tal aventura, pero como pertenezco al resto de los mortales y, sobretodo tengo mucho tiempo, aquí me encuentro. La verdad, es que uno de ellos está totalmente acabado desde hace tiempo y encajado dentro de una caja o gabinete (el de Neoteo), pero los otros dos están –y dios me perdone por nombrar a la bicha- en una placa de pruebas (protoboard). Diré que no me gusta montar los circuitos en placa hasta que lo tengo muy claro, porque me resulta muy dificil por razones logísticas montarlo en placa.

A pesar de ello creo que he tenido cuidado y los circuitos se portan bien.

He efectuado medidas desde 1 picofaradio hasta cuatro con siete milésimas de faradio, lo que es equivalente –en proporción- a medir desde un metro a cuatro con siete millones de kilómetros, es decir desde la longitud de una mesa hasta el equivalente a unas 13,4 veces la distancia de la tierra a la luna. La verdad es que el ámbito es demasiado amplio. ¿Servirá un único sistema para medir desde un metro hasta un punto situado a unas catorce veces más lejano que la luna? 

Bueno ….. pues eso es lo que he intentado.

Dejo unas fotografías de los tres medidores. Uno es de Neoteo http://www.neoteo.com/microcontrolad...ro-autorrango/, otro es de Romanblack http://romanblack.com/onesec/CapMeter.htm y el tercero es el L/C meter de Phil Rice en su versión 2ª https://sites.google.com/site/vk3bhr/home/index2-html
He tomado medidas desde 1 picofaradio hasta 4,7 milifaradios, pero el modelo de Phil Rice llega hasta 820 nF, y el de Romanblackllega hasta los 50 ó 60 μFaradios, por lo que las medidas no se pueden comparar en todo el ámbito con los tres medidores.

De momento he tomado pocas mediciones de cada valor, excepto de aquellas que me ofrecían dudad. Quizá más adelante cuando tenga los dos proyectos montados en gabinete, efectúe nuevas medicaciones.

Hasta ahora he aprovechado bastante la información del foro, pero me gustaría poder intentar aportar algo, lo que ocurre es que aquí hay profesionales de primera línea y yo soy únicamente un pequeño aficionado.

En primer lugar hice un gráfico medición tomada/ medición real, pero con la escala tan inmensa que es se pierde la perspectiva y no se pueden obtener conclusiones.



Entonces se me ocurrió hacer un gráfico porcentual, es decir, donde se mostrasen únicamente las desviaciones en tanto por ciento sobre el valor teórico, y este es el que he utilizado.



He ampliado la zona de interés y he marcado la franja +/- 5% sobre la cifra teórica para centrarnos en la precisión.



Mis conclusiones –siempre sujetas a revisión, por supuesto- son:

Para valores inferiores a 30 nF la mejor opción ha resultado ser la de capacímetro de Phil Rice V.2.

Desde 180 pF a 47 μF una opción muy, pero que muy conveniente es la del medidor L/C de Romanblack.

Desde 33 nF hasta milifaradios, la opción de Neoteo es satisfactoria, cuando no la única de las tres.

Un saludo


----------



## fernandob (Dic 3, 2013)

trifoncar dijo:


> . es todo una dicha (p.ej. 4.767 nF); cuando uno se hace con un segundo medidor, la cosa se complica (4.767 ó 4.589 nF?) ; y si uno consigue un tercero ….. la incertidumbre es total (4.767, 4.589 ó 4.660 nF?). Esto me recuerda a lo de "un médico cura, dos dudan y tres ... ¡muerte segura!". Es una broma.



 me encanto esa de los medicos !!!!

decime una cosa:
calculaste vos , por dar tu propio ejemplo, cual es el porcentaje de variacion de esas 3 mediciones ??
te planteaste vos acerca de en que casos te puede ser importante una tolerancia en tu medicion de un 10 %  o de un 1 % ??
te planteaste vos acerca de la variacion de la medicion con la temperatura ambiente, con el metodo de medicion ??? 
te planteaste acerca de la importancia de medir cierto capacitor y su deterioro predecible , quiero decir que saber si un capacitor electrolitico  mide 4638 uF sabiendo que dentro de xx meses mes es predecible una variacion o un deterioro de un x %

que por algo es que los capacitores son lo que son:
100......220 ....470 .....

mire tus curvas, me voy a poner a mirar cada medidor, por que no se que principio usan .

*decime ... que usaste para medir la ERS ?? yo ese no lo hice aun .*

y respecto de tus aparatillos, creo que lo critico se vuelve para capacidades muy chicas, ahi es importante no usar cables ni puntas , por que todo afecta.
veria de algo de muy buen contacto y cortito .

*neoteo :*
usa un monoestable :
el mio usa un oscilador y como display inteligente el reloj de la mesa, y yo cuento a ojo .
prefiero que cuente una determinada cantidad de pulsos y lo divido y no solo uno.
lo bueno de este sistema es que es "dinamico" .
"ves al C. funcionando " , cargandose y descargandose.
para mi no hay nada mejor que "a los pingos" .

*romanblack*
hace lo que el mio .
es como el neoteo pero en vez de una carga y calcula este lo deja oscilar y cuenta cuantas veces oscilo , me parece mejor.
por que una sola carga puede dar error.
me ha pasado con capacitores nuevos que al principio dan para taos valores altisimos.
es como que deben ponerse a trabajar.
me parece mucho mas fiable  este que el neoteo .

(si lo entendi, por que estaba en ingles y el traductor es medio medio )

*el otro *
ni idea, no dice como 

*un comentario   *
algo muy pero muy util y vos no mencionaste es un medidor de fugas, es muy simple y estoy tirando electroliticos por eso , busca en el foro .


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 4, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> decime una cosa:
> calculaste vos , por dar tu propio ejemplo, cual es el porcentaje de variacion de esas 3 mediciones ??



No sé si entiendo bien lo que dices ya que esas mediciones están en %



fernandob dijo:


> te planteaste vos acerca de en que casos te puede ser importante una tolerancia en tu medicion de un 10 % o de un 1 % ??
> te planteaste vos acerca de la variacion de la medicion con la temperatura ambiente, con el metodo de medicion ???
> te planteaste acerca de la importancia de medir cierto capacitor y su deterioro predecible , quiero decir que saber si un capacitor electrolitico mide 4638 uF sabiendo que dentro de xx meses mes es predecible una variacion o un deterioro de un x %
> 
> ...



Lo único que me planteé fue localizar y montar un medidor lo más fiable/barato posible



fernandob dijo:


> mire tus curvas, me voy a poner a mirar cada medidor, por que no se que principio usan .
> 
> decime ... que usaste para medir la ERS ?? yo ese no lo hice aun .



Me dediqué a medir la ESR hace tiempo, no en estas medidas; Utilicé este: http://www.neoteo.com/medidor-de-esr-esr-meter/



fernandob dijo:


> y respecto de tus aparatillos, creo que lo critico se vuelve para capacidades muy chicas, ahi es importante no usar cables ni puntas , por que todo afecta.
> veria de algo de muy buen contacto y cortito .



Espero conseguirlo con el montaje en placa de los dos que me faltan por acabar (Phil Rice V.2 y Romanback)



fernandob dijo:


> neoteo :
> usa un monoestable :
> el mio usa un oscilador y como display inteligente el reloj de la mesa, y yo cuento a ojo .
> prefiero que cuente una determinada cantidad de pulsos y lo divido y no solo uno.
> ...



Aquí queda descrito, es de la página de Romanback ( http://romanblack.com/onesec/CapMeter.htm ):


```
How it works 

For absolute simplicity I used a PIC16F628. The oscillator uses the PICs internal comparator so no second IC is needed. 

The oscillator is an RC comparator oscillator that switches between 1/3 Vdd and 2/3 Vdd, this is a proven system and the frequency is reasonably unaffected by small changes in the 5v Vdd. 


  

The three 1k5 resistors (green) set the threshold voltages at 1/3Vdd and 2/3Vdd when the comparator output switches. (The PIC is a better comparator than many dedicated comaprator ICs as its output has good push-pull low-Rds FETs). 

The oscillation period (freq) is set entirely by RT and CT. RT is a 1% metal film resistor which I measured on my multimeter at 10.00 kohm. Now the only thing that sets the oscillation period is the test cap CT. 

The final stage is the PIC timer, that measures the oscillation period very precisely compared to the PICs xtal. And a math calc is done to scale the period to capacitance in farads. …..”
```

Aunque pendiente de hacer nuevas medidas con los proyectos de Phil Rice y de Romanblack, creo que el de Romanblack, con una corrección de un 2,5% hacia arriba tendría mayor precisión (en mi caso) porque he visto que la mayor parte del ámbito de medición los valores obtenidos están en la franja 95%-100%, y con esa posible corrección estarían en la de 97,5%-102,% , es decir, más centradas. La de color verde sería la corregida.

Un saludo

Ver el archivo adjunto 102334

P.D.: Muchas gracias, DOSMETROS, por la ayuda


----------



## morta (Dic 4, 2013)

Para verificar cual delos 3 capacimetros es mas exacto primero tenes que establecer cual es el error en el capacitor que utilizas como paramétro, luego de que determines el error, supongamos un 10%, entonces ahi podes saber cuantas cifras significativas tenes que tener en cuenta en la medida que realizas, y recién ahí podes comenzar a medir y comparar.
Para que tengas en cuenta en forma rapida, una tolerancia del 10%, implica que tenes que desechar los valores que estan 2 lugares despues de la coma, 1,0xx las x no las tenes en cuenta, si fuera una tolerancia de 1%, tomas 1,00xx y desechas el resto.


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 4, 2013)

morta dijo:


> Para verificar cual delos 3 capacimetros es mas exacto primero tenes que establecer cual es el error en el capacitor que utilizas como paramétro, luego de que determines el error, supongamos un 10%, entonces ahi podes saber cuantas cifras significativas tenes que tener en cuenta en la medida que realizas, y recién ahí podes comenzar a medir y comparar.
> Para que tengas en cuenta en forma rapida, una tolerancia del 10%, implica que tenes que desechar los valores que estan 2 lugares despues de la coma, 1,0xx las x no las tenes en cuenta, si fuera una tolerancia de 1%, tomas 1,00xx y desechas el resto.



Hola Morta, 

he pedido condensadores al 1%, pero aún no dispongo de ellos; mientras tanto he seguido el método estadístico para comparar los tres dispositivos de medida. Ahora mismo estoy siguiendo un segundo método. He pensado que aún no tengo los condensadores al 1% pero si que tengo resistencias al 1%. Entonces he montado un oscilador con un 555 cuya frecuencia de oscilación es función de dos resistencias y un condensador. Por lo tanto, con un frecuencímetro, el oscilador y dos resistencias de 1% de tolerancia debería ser capaz de determinar el valor -bastante, bastante aproximado- del condensador ¿no te parece?

Con ello he medido un condensador antiguo de 1.225 pF (que dice que es de 1% pero no me lo creo, aunque es muy, muy estable) y he obtenido aproximadamente los mismos valores que obtuve con los capacímetros de Romanblack y Phil Rice


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 7, 2013)

Ayer recibí unos condensadores con un 1% de tolerancia que había comprado con el fín de poder calibrar los tres frecuencímetros que son objeto de comparación en este hilo.
Se trata de veintiún condensadores que cubren el abanico desde 100 pF hasta 66 nF.

Me hubiese gustado haber comprado más y que cubriesen un mayor abanico, pero no son baratos. Quizá más adelante …..

Lo primero que he hecho ha sido calibrar en profundidad los tres proyectos. He podido hacerlo de forma completa en el caso del montaje de Phil Rice V.2 y en el de RomanBlack. En el caso de NeoTeo únicamente lo he podido hacer en los tramos de pF’s y nF’s, pero no en el de μF y mF porque no tengo ningún condensador de baja tolerancia para llevarlo a cabo.

De cualquier forma, la mejora en los resultados obtenidos ha sido notable. En algún caso he tenido que cambiar el valor de algún componente del circuito.

En este post voy a mostrar los resultados obtenidos en el abanico cubierto por los condensadores del 1%, es decir, desde 100 hasta 66.000 nF, o bien, desde 100 pF hasta 66 nF.

Ver el archivo adjunto 102503

Como puede verse, he marcado los límites de +/-1% y +/- 2% además del 100% o valor nominal del condensador.

En los tres casos la mayoría de las mediciones están los valores dentro del +/- 1%, situación que me ha sorprendido gratamente ya que dos de los proyectos están aún en placa experimental (o "protoboard").

 +/- 1%

*Phil Rice V.2*: El comportamiento es impecable hasta los 22 nF incluídos; está completamente dentro del +/- 1% a excepción de la medida de 470 pF que está ligeramente por debajo. A partir de los 22 nF se dispara hacia arriba.

*RomanBlack*: tiene un comportamiento impecable hasta los 68 nF con la excepción de la medida de 170 pF. ( que se va hasta el +2%) y la de 1.500 pF que se va un 1,47% por encima.

*NeoTeo*: El comportamiento es muy bueno desde 270pF hasta los 10.000 pF, pero en 100nF y en 22 nF tiene una pérdida de precisión. Da la impresión de que se podría incluso mejorar la precisión, pero el proyecto de NeoTeo tiene dos particularidades; en primer lugar, en nF el calibraje es engorroso además de impreciso debido a la variabilidad de la lectura; en segundo lugar, sobre los 8 nF empieza a mostrar la lectura sin decimales, lo que provoca una pérdida de precisión (salta de 8 a 9 y luego a 10, etc..) y un problema para calibrar el tramo de nF (en mi caso) porque tengo exclusivamente condensadores al 1% hasta 66 nF.

 +/- 2%

*Phil Rice V 2.0*: ¡Fantástico hasta 22 nF! Luego se dispara hacia arriba.

*RomanBlack*: Todos los valores (de 100 a 100.000 pF) están dentro de esa franja (me olvido del "piquillo" de 270 pF). ¡Realmente excelente! sobretodo porque la gran mayoría está dentro del +/- 1%!

*NeoTeo*: Por debajo de los 270 pF pierde precisión y rondando los 10 nF tiene el problema de la falta de decimales lo que lleva a aumentar los errores. El comportamiento del resto del tramo es muy bueno.

De momento nada más. Quizá en un próximo post intentaré subir los datos de todos mis condensadores -y tengo muchos- pero quizá espere a tener montados los proyectos de Phil Rice y RomanBlack en PCB.

Un saludo


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola de nuevo,


  He hecho nuevos cambios y he tomado nuevas medidas porque mezclé los condensadores que tengo con tolerancia del 1% y por lo tanto he podido ampliar el campo de medición con tolerancia del 1% , desde el 46,7 pF a 428 nF

El proyecto de Phil Rice V.2 se comporta mejor en el ámbito de 0 a 300 pF , y especialmente por debajo de 100 pF . Como no tengo condensadores por debajo de 100 pF y la colocación de varios condensadores en paralelo en un circuito (en "protoboard") supone la aparición de capacidades adicionales , este humilde estudio no tendrá en cuenta la zona en la que mejor se comporta el modelo Phil Rice.

En otro post voy a mostrar una comparación detallada por debajo de 100 pF para modelos NeoTeo , Phil Rice y RomanBlack .

En el estudio que he hecho y como se puede observar en el gráfico adjunto, el comportamiento del modelo de RomanBlack es impresionante. Siempre permanece dentro de la franja de + / - 1 % del valor nominal a través de la zona de medición ( excepto por un pequeño pico en 1500 pF que es muy probable que sea debido a que el condensador es de una tolerancia no por debajo de 1 %) .

Con el cambio que he hecho en los componentes para lograr esta precisión, la lectura de pequeños condensadores es algo variable y bastante incómoda, por lo que he tenido que utilizar un sistema para la lectura en estos casos y consiste en determinar el valor medio de los valores mostrados. Observo los valores mostrados y voy tomando nota de los valores máximos y mínimos que aparecen. Después de un minuto, calculo el promedio de los valores mínimo y máximo vtotales observados y lo asigno como valor final medido. Es muy tedioso e incómodo porque la pantalla muestra ….. ¡¡¡dos valores por segundo!!!

Con los condensadores a los que el modelo atribuye la cualidad de “Larger capacitor” , la lectura deja de ser variable y ya no existe el problema mencionado .

Debido a la precisión alcanzada me pregunto si será posible cambiar el software para conseguir que el software del pic en las mediciones cuando el display muestra el mensaje "Small capacitor " puede llevar a cabo el trabajo tedioso de calcular el valor medio y pueda mostrarlo cada cierto periodo de tiempo, y si la capacidad del 16F628 sería suficiente.

saludos

P.D.: Por supuesto, el mezclar condensadores de 1% de tolerancia no va en detrimento de la tolerancia, ésta se mantiene al 1%.


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola de nuevo,

Bien, pues aquí está la gráfica de las mediciones de los capacitómetros de NeoTeo, Phil Rice V.2 y RomanBlack para el entorno de 0 a 270pF

Las mediciones las he efectuado sobre condensadores cerámicos normales, y en general de la misma tanda de fabricación, por lo que si hay desviaciones del valor nominal –que cabe esperar y sean notables en algunos casos- afectarían a los tres medidores en la misma o aproximada proporción ,y no a uno solo.

Creo que a pesar de la falta de fiabilidad de los valores medidos debido a la amplia tolerancia, se pueden extraer conclusiones interesantes.



La primera es que el modelo de NeoTeo, probablemente debido a su amplio campo de acción, en valores bajos de capacidad se encuentra alejado de los valores reales. A partir de los 100 pF empieza a ser fiable.

Tras la deriva inicial en las mediciones de 1 o pocos picofaradios el modelo de Phil se centra rápidamente ofreciendo lecturas fiables a partir de los 3 ó 4 picofaradios, mientras que el de RomanBlack no “se centra hasta los 33 pF más o menos. El de NeoTeo permanece muy alejado de los valores reales a estos niveles; de hecho hasta cerca de los 100 pF no alcanza la franja de los +/- 5%. (He centrado el ajuste en los 270 pF, que -para mí- es más o menos el centro del campo de picofaradios ( de 0 a 999 pF) en escala logarítmica)

Respecto a mi estudio del comportamiento de los tres modelos en esta zona -0 a 270 pF- puedo decir que el modelo que mejor se comporta es el de Phil Rice V.2 con notable diferencia sobre el de RomanBlack, y sobre todo en relación con el de NeoTeo, aunque el de RomanBlack se ajusta totalmente a la franja +/-2% a partir de los 39 pF.

Como ya he comentado anteriormente, el de NeoTeo –quizá por estar diseñado para trabajar en el espectro total de pF, nF, uF y mF, en esta primera parte del espectro- no ofrece unos valores próximos al valor real hasta los 100 pF.

Un saludo


----------



## magomac (Dic 13, 2013)

Hola, bakan este trabajo.. te felicito.
Yo estoy buscando un buen LC meter para hacer,mas que nada para medir bobinas pa mis amplis, smps y poco mas.
(será posible mantener el autorango del capacimetro neoteo y agregarle la funcion tambien autorango de medicion de inductancia?)
lo ideal para mi sería poder medir desde 1uH hasta unos 100mH.No creo necesitar mas.

Encontré este que es una variación de uno que tienes ahi..¿que opinas?
:buenpost:

Slds.


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 14, 2013)

magomac dijo:


> Hola, bakan este trabajo.. te felicito.
> Yo estoy buscando un buen LC meter para hacer,mas que nada para medir bobinas pa mis amplis, smps y poco mas.
> (será posible mantener el autorango del capacimetro neoteo y agregarle la funcion tambien autorango de medicion de inductancia?)
> lo ideal para mi sería poder medir desde 1uH hasta unos 100mH.No creo necesitar mas.
> ...



Gracias Magomac.

El proyecto que indicas es exactamente el mismo que el de Phil Rice V.2 que expongo al principio de la página y que utilizo para comparar, así que puedes comprobar su rendimiento como capacímetro; en cuanto a su funcionamiento como inductómetro te diré que llega hasta un poco más de 10 mH, según dice la página de Phil Rice (si sabes inglés, el enlace está en el primer post). Como inductómetro también es autorrango.

Creo que, salvo lo de los 100 mH, vas a tener suficiente con ese modelo.

Un saludo.


----------



## magomac (Dic 26, 2013)

Hola compañero, escarbando en el foro me encontré con este diseño,
sabes algo de el?
(no vi el .Hex)

slds.


----------



## trifoncar (Dic 26, 2013)

magomac dijo:


> Hola compañero, escarbando en el foro me encontré con este diseño,
> sabes algo de el?
> (no vi el .Hex)
> 
> slds.



Hola Magomac,

el diseño está totalmente desarrollado en el hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/problema-lc-meter-32206/ pero ten cuidado porque el hilo comienza exponiendo un diseño de LC meter y a partir del post nº 11 se une un nuevo desarrollo que es este que tú dices, resultando un poco liosa la convivencia de ambos temas durante los posts siguientes; un poco después se va aclarando.

Ese hilo abierto por Asterión y desarrollado también por Asterión y muy especialmente por Tiago (si no recuerdo mal) entre otros, es muy bueno.

Allí podrás tener una evaluación precisa y completa del diseño.

Un saludo y  ¡FELICES FIESTAS!


----------



## magomac (Dic 26, 2013)

Que tal trifoncar, es cierto,revisé el post y está bastante confuso como bien dices..
Lo bueno es que pude encontrar los archivos originales y creo que voy a entrarle dentro
de poco porque reune las caracteristicas que busco.
De todas formas ,si me lo permite, voy a dejar aca un .rar con el proyecto original
por si alguien deriva a este post buscando lo mismo.

ademas tienes razón, (estoy hecho un animal.. mis disculpas por eso)
un abrazo y FELICES FIESTAS también para ustedes. 

Slds.


----------

